# portuguese nationality



## Rax1612 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi 
I live and work in london.I want to apply for portuguese passport.How can I get the proof of link to portuguese community.What documents do I need to show that I have a link to the portuguese community
Thankx


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Your post does not indicate why you believe that you are entitled to a Portuguese passport. Are you of Portuguese heritage, since you don't live in Portugal then it doesn't appear to be through long term residence where you would likely establish ties to the community.


----------



## Rax1612 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi
Thank you for reply.My husband is EEA - portuguese National and presently I have residance card.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

So an application via marriage.

I do not have personal experience with this, so I did a search and found a Portuguese site with citizenship case law EUDO CITIZENSHIP 

With the help of google translate, the following seemed pertinent to your question:

The proof of the connection to the national community there-to be made on the basis of facts
related to several factors: the domicile, language, family, culture, relationships
friendship, the socio-economic and professional, etc..

So, perhaps letters from friends and family in Portugal. Documentation of your residence in Portugal (the card likely will not suffice). Perhaps documentation of courses taken in Portugal. 

I only scanned the first pdf, but perhaps the others have more info.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I know that this is not applicable in this case but I was never registered with the Portuguese authorities when I was born here in the UK, unlike my UK born cousin. 

Up until certainly the mid 80's Portugal had a conscript military force, though I believe that not all males entered into service.

Not being registered with the authorities in Portugal allowed me to enter and leave Portugal with impunity for not doing military service. However my cousin despite having a British passport was held up at the immigration office as he was flagged-up as not having done his military service stint!

Perhaps this is why many Portuguese immigrants never registered their children with the relevant authorities back then, to avoid military service.

I am now too old for them to consider putting me through 'boot-camp'!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Oronero - I believe that they have changed the rules. My brother gave up his Portuguese citizenship, so that he would not have problems with the occasional visit to Portugal. When I was at the consulate getting my passport, they told me that my brother could get his citizenship back and that he would not have problems as they had changed some rules. I didn't inquire further, but I believe that this is no longer a problem.


----------



## acorey (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't "lose" Portuguese nationality. They can only lose track of you.. If you were born in Portugal, or your Parent was, You are Portuguese. If you want it to be official, then it is just a matter of updating the paperwork. It's harder to learn about than it is to actually do...

I posted a detailed account of how I did it on this site. Look for it if you are interested..

Rax1612, Unfortunately, the proof of connection thing is a tough one.. Mainly due to the fact that weather or not your "connection" is good enough, is largely up to the reviewer.. There is no set bar to jump. It would be easier I think if you actually lived in Portugal for a while and then tried. But as you are already an EU citizen, I am not sure why you would want another EU countries Nationality.. Never the less, Good Luck to you!

AC


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

acorey said:


> You can't "lose" Portuguese nationality. They can only lose track of you.. If you were born in Portugal, or your Parent was, You are Portuguese. If you want it to be official, then it is just a matter of updating the paperwork. It's harder to learn about than it is to actually do...
> 
> AC


You can not lose it, but you can give it up, there is an official process to do so. However, having done so, you can later apply if you want to have it again. My father gave his up and his application to re-apply is now being processed.


----------



## acorey (Jan 16, 2012)

I was not aware, but it stands to reason.. Same in the US as well. You can renounce your Nationality.. I think Most Portuguese abroad just didn't register though.. And a lot of people's parents/grand parents only were ever recorded in a church. And then later in a county office. (as was in my case). It is the law in Portugal though, that you are Portuguese if you were born in Portugal, or your parent was. So unless someone specifically renounced- weather or not there is proper documentation, you are still Portuguese...


----------

